# RIP John Meadows



## squatster (Aug 12, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/usdaynews.com/celebrities/celebrity-death/john-meadows-death-cause/amp/


----------



## squatster (Aug 12, 2021)

He was my favorite of all bodybuilders - not for his physic but for his incredible personality and huge heart


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 13, 2021)

and his humilty, he is one pro who will reply yr email or DM.


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 13, 2021)

Tragic beyond words!  He was a great guy.  I feel so bad for his wife and kids.  He was a real life super hero to his boys.  RIP


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 13, 2021)

Life isn't fair at times. Tragic loss. Just an all round great guy. You only have to see the reaction to his death on social media to see how much he was loved by people all over the world. I hope his family will be ok.


----------



## bbuck (Aug 13, 2021)

Bodybuilding aside. He was a man to be admired.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 22, 2021)

Universally liked by (possibly) millions, just a great person! RIP...


----------



## Marshall (Sep 24, 2021)

RIP


----------



## matsuo munefusa (Oct 7, 2021)

Just watched my first JM video since he passed. I needed to watch it for a refresher on a movement but damn that was shitty. He’s been a staple for me in video and written word for a decade plus.


----------



## Samson48 (Oct 10, 2021)

So sad. Such a good voice in bodybuilding


----------

